# CARTIER LOVE?? Which wrist and why?



## Irissy

Just curious, but which wrist do you wear your Cartier love bracelet?  I noticed most celebs wear theirs on the right wrist and wear their watch on the left.  Then there are some that wear it on the left wrist with the watch.  For those who wear the bracelet on the left with the watch, won't this causes more banging and scratches on both the watch and the bracelet?  For those wearing it on the right wrist, will the bracelet bother you as you eat or type on the computer?  

I don't have one yet, but planning on getting one in the near future so want to know what's everyone's preference in wearing on which wrist.


----------



## Irissy

Ohh... and I just noticed I hit 10K posts (finally)!  Yayyy!!


----------



## darkangel07760

That is a tough question!  Ideally, wear it on your non dominant hand... I wear mine on my left, even though that it is my dominant hand, because my SO and I exchanged them as commitment/engagement gifts...


----------



## Candice0985

Left wrist, it's my dominant hand and I wear all my bracelets on the left, and a RHR so it evens itself out


----------



## alana40

I wear my on the right.. simply because i am a lefty. So i do most thing with my left hand therefore more likely to get the bracelet damage if i wear it on my left wrist.


----------



## tosh

I wear mine on my left hand along with my watch.


----------



## Irissy

tosh said:


> I wear mine on my left hand along with my watch.



Does it get scratch easily with the watch next to it?  That's how I want to wear mine like.


----------



## Delansify

i wear mine on my left hand wrist. i have a tattoo on my right wrist and didnt want to cover it up with the bracelet. i feel like wearing it on the left evens everything out.


----------



## Kathd

I wear mine on my left wrist, although I am a lefty, and it does'nt bother me at all. 
When I type / write, I put it a little higher up my arm though.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wear my watch on my left, bracelet on my right.  I had them together (see avatar), but I felt bad about potential scratching.


----------



## Greentea

Right wrist. But I'm thinking of switching to my left. This bracelet will scratch anyway, so I'm not concerned about having it by my watch.


----------



## avcbob

My wife wears hers on the right, and she is right handed. They started out on the left with the watch since she thought the right would bother her.  She needed hand therapy on the left hand and they said the bracelets needed to come off.  She didn't want to be without them so we switched them to the right.  She found she likes them on the right so that's where they are.  They are MUCH more noticable on the dominate wrist as they move around and are more visable.  Yes, they also clank around more, but she also likes that as she can't forget about them and what they mean to her.  More people notice them and ask about them on the right than they did when they were on the left.  Bottom line, wear yours where it's comfortable!

Bob



Irissy said:


> Just curious, but which wrist do you wear your Cartier love bracelet? I noticed most celebs wear theirs on the right wrist and wear their watch on the left. Then there are some that wear it on the left wrist with the watch. For those who wear the bracelet on the left with the watch, won't this causes more banging and scratches on both the watch and the bracelet? For those wearing it on the right wrist, will the bracelet bother you as you eat or type on the computer?
> 
> I don't have one yet, but planning on getting one in the near future so want to know what's everyone's preference in wearing on which wrist.


----------



## tosh

Irissy,
 There are afew thin scratches on it, but nothing major.


----------



## Bagaday

I wear mine on my left with my watch.  Just everyday wear scratches, nothing major from the watch or vice versa at all.  I do not like the feel of the bracelet on my right wrist - have tried a few times and it goes back to my left within the same day.  I'm right handed btw.


----------



## radio_shrink

I am Right handed, and wear on Left. I don't want it to bang my watch up!


----------



## AnnaKian

I have been wearing it on my left, together with my watch, but switched it to my right just recently.
I like how it stands alone on my wrist, it pops out much more that way. However both ways are fine to me. Just try it and you'll know which wrist works best for you!


----------



## chanel-girl

I am planning to get a YG diamond Love and would wear it on my right wrist (I'm right handed) and I wear my watch on my left wrist and would wear it on my other wrist.


----------



## radio_shrink

radio_shrink said:


> I am Right handed, and wear on Left. I don't want it to bang my watch up!



oops, I mean't I am right-handed and wear on right!


----------



## kbella86

I wear it on my left because it gets too banged up if I wear it on my right wrist. When I get my rolex  I may wear it on my right...


----------



## kohl_mascara

I wear my Love bracelet on my right wrist, which is on my dominant hand.  Because it is my dominant, writing hand, it gets scratched, scuffed and banged around quite a bit.  I am thinking about switching my Love to my left wrist, but I wear a watch there (I also wonder if my size 17 bracelet would be too big).  Since I don't ever see myself not wearing a watch, I most likely will keep wearing it on my right.


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> I wear my Love bracelet on my right wrist, which is on my dominant hand.  Because it is my dominant, writing hand, it gets scratched, scuffed and banged around quite a bit.  I am thinking about switching my Love to my left wrist, but I wear a watch there (I also wonder if my size 17 bracelet would be too big).  Since I don't ever see myself not wearing a watch, I most likely will keep wearing it on my right.


 
kohl, I have a question: how do you feel about wearing your sweet with your love?  I was thinking about grabbing one before the price increase, but not sure about the wearability.


----------



## kohl_mascara

darkangel07760 said:


> kohl, I have a question: how do you feel about wearing your sweet with your love?  I was thinking about grabbing one before the price increase, but not sure about the wearability.



I love wearing my sweet bracelet with my Love.  However, because the sweet was rather big and so is my Love, the Love tends to "eat" the sweet (i.e., the sweet slides underneath the Love or the Love slides over it).  Thus, I had my SA shorten the chain for the sweet so I can wear it snug on the wrist to prevent it from moving around too much.  BUT because I shortened the chain, I cannot put the sweet on by myself anymore! I need to have my DF or my parents help me put on the bracelet.  I find myself not wearing it as much because of this reason, otherwise I'd wear the two together all the time  Hope this helps!


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> I love wearing my sweet bracelet with my Love.  However, because the sweet was rather big and so is my Love, the Love tends to "eat" the sweet (i.e., the sweet slides underneath the Love or the Love slides over it).  Thus, I had my SA shorten the chain for the sweet so I can wear it snug on the wrist to prevent it from moving around too much.  BUT because I shortened the chain, I cannot put the sweet on by myself anymore! I need to have my DF or my parents help me put on the bracelet.  I find myself not wearing it as much because of this reason, otherwise I'd wear the two together all the time  Hope this helps!


 
I find this very helpful!  Are you concerned about the edge of the love scratching the sweet?


----------



## kohl_mascara

darkangel07760 said:


> I find this very helpful!  Are you concerned about the edge of the love scratching the sweet?



Nope!  My SA told me my sweet will be okay. . .for one the perlee border keeps the MoP safe from being scratched or damaged in any way and secondly, there is only one, small motif so there are less chances for wear.


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> Nope!  My SA told me my sweet will be okay. . .for one the perlee border keeps the MoP safe from being scratched or damaged in any way and secondly, there is only one, small motif so there are less chances for wear.


 
Thank you!  This has been most helpful.


----------



## bb10lue

I'm right handed, bracelets on the right and watch on the left.


----------



## JosieS

I am right handed and wear my bracelet on my right hand. I chose one size larger than I was recomended so that I can wear it on my left arm, above my watch, if I want to. Since I've got this extra space I can pull the bracelet up a few inches on my arm when typing on the computer.


----------



## Designpurchaser

I haven't got a Love Bangle but having read through lot of threads within this forum I'm wondering how you ladies decided which wrist to wear your Love bangle on and why you decided on that wrist?

Please share


----------



## avcbob

My wife started out with it on her left, since she's right handed and thought it would get in the way on the right. Shortly after getting the bracelet she needed to have therapy on her left hand, and not wanting to be without her love, we moved it to the right.  Turns out she likes it better on the right, it shows more since she moves her right arm more.  It's been on the right 24/7 for many years now.  We even added a second about 3 years ago!

Bob



Designpurchaser said:


> I haven't got a Love Bangle but having read through lot of threads within this forum I'm wondering how you ladies decided which wrist to wear your Love bangle on and why you decided on that wrist?
> 
> Please share


----------



## Maxine0802

I think your can wear on your left wrist, the right hand has a lot of house work to do, so a bangle may bring a lots of inconvenience.


----------



## surfergirljen

Left because it's less dominant and I've always worn watches/bracelets on my left... but it does KIND of bug me that my ring is platinum and so sparkly and my YG LOVE is kind of banged up and dull... so might switch.


----------



## dster1

I wear it on my dominant hand (right) because I'm not a fan of stacking with watches. I like my bracelets separate lol.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I wear on my left wrist, which is not my dominate hand, to avoid getting scratches or dent.


----------



## Designpurchaser

avcbob said:


> My wife started out with it on her left, since she's right handed and thought it would get in the way on the right. Shortly after getting the bracelet she needed to have therapy on her left hand, and not wanting to be without her love, we moved it to the right.  Turns out she likes it better on the right, it shows more since she moves her right arm more.  It's been on the right 24/7 for many years now.  We even added a second about 3 years ago!
> 
> Bob



Thanks Bob. I hope your wife's therapy helped her left hand  

I suppose the hand that you use the most would show the bangle more but then also it may incur more knocks...


----------



## Designpurchaser

Maxine0802 said:


> I think your can wear on your left wrist, the right hand has a lot of house work to do, so a bangle may bring a lots of inconvenience.



Yes I wondered this but then also if you wear it on your watch wrist (in my case my left) the bangle and watch may knock?


----------



## Designpurchaser

surfergirljen said:


> Left because it's less dominant and I've always worn watches/bracelets on my left... but it does KIND of bug me that my ring is platinum and so sparkly and my YG LOVE is kind of banged up and dull... so might switch.



I know what you mean. My everyday watch is the Cartier santos in silver and gold so either would go, but primarily I am a white gold / platinum wearer. Gold can look shabbier quicker than the two metals I have mentioned....


----------



## Designpurchaser

dster1 said:


> I wear it on my dominant hand (right) because I'm not a fan of stacking with watches. I like my bracelets separate lol.



Hmmm yes I tend to wear more bracelets on my right wrist and just something dainty with my watch.


----------



## Designpurchaser

HandbagAngel said:


> I wear on my left wrist, which is not my dominate hand, to avoid getting scratches or dent.



Yes there is this to consider...


----------



## stmary

I wore mine on left and now when I get my bracelet back ( still with cartier for repair) I plan to wear it on my right. I've been training my left hand to be dominant for the past 5 weeks (i.e writing, carrying stuffs etc) - need to strengthen my left so that its equal. I guess what I'm trying to say is I wear mine on less dominant hand.


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> I wore mine on left and now when I get my bracelet back ( still with cartier for repair) I plan to wear it on my right. I've been training my left hand to be dominant for the past 5 weeks (i.e writing, carrying stuffs etc) - need to strengthen my left so that its equal. I guess what I'm trying to say is I wear mine on less dominant hand.



Would it be the same as your watch then?


----------



## stmary

Designpurchaser said:


> Would it be the same as your watch then?



I rarely wear my watch but if I do I always wear it on my left. That's one of the reason why I want to change it and the fact that I'm training my left hand to be more dominant just makes it easier to switch.  Plus with the bracelet on my right it will 'remind' me to use my left hand more.


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> I rarely wear my watch but if I do I always wear it on my left. That's one of the reason why I want to change it and the fact that I'm training my left hand to be more dominant just makes it easier to switch.  Plus with the bracelet on my right it will 'remind' me to use my left hand more.



Ahhhh ok. I couldn't be without my watch. Great idea to train your weak hand


----------



## stmary

Designpurchaser said:


> Ahhhh ok. I couldn't be without my watch. Great idea to train your weak hand



I had to train it because according to my pilates instructor I got one leg shorter than the other and I need to balance it and there I was thinking my leg was normal all these time.... Hmmm.....


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm right handed , I wear it on my right hand and I dont find I bang it anymore than on the left
The only time I notice is if I lean on it when writing but you can push it slightly up your arm or just live with it and you get used to it 
It's such a comfortable bracelet 
If feel perfectly comfortable wearing one on each wrist


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> I had to train it because according to my pilates instructor I got one leg shorter than the other and I need to balance it and there I was thinking my leg was normal all these time.... Hmmm.....



Oh really....I've heard of people's feet being bigger than the other


----------



## stmary

Designpurchaser said:


> Oh really....I've heard of people's feet being bigger than the other



I think it could be bigger or shorter. I think in my situation is cus I carry my heavy bag on my right side all the time and it put stress on my shoulder and pelvis. I was doing spinning for months and I always feel pain on my right knee after that, when I started doing pilates I told my instructor about this and she checked my pelvis alignment and that's how I got to know it, its not noticable with the naked eye as I walk just like normal people but when i sustained injury on my right knee it all came to light that I've been using all the strength from my right side so I decided something need to change.


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi DP I originally decided I was going to wear it on my left wrist with my watch but the Cartier SA said it would get very scratched so I decided to wear it on my right wrist which has worked out perfectly for me.


----------



## TechPrincess

I wear everything on my left always have.. it feels strange to put anything on the right. I may start wearing the RG on the right however just to wear it. The color started to change and its really noticeable next to the WG so I stopped wearing it at all.


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> I think it could be bigger or shorter. I think in my situation is cus I carry my heavy bag on my right side all the time and it put stress on my shoulder and pelvis. I was doing spinning for months and I always feel pain on my right knee after that, when I started doing pilates I told my instructor about this and she checked my pelvis alignment and that's how I got to know it, its not noticable with the naked eye as I walk just like normal people but when i sustained injury on my right knee it all came to light that I've been using all the strength from my right side so I decided something need to change.



Good luck with your re-alignment


----------



## Designpurchaser

xblackxstarx said:


> I'm right handed , I wear it on my right hand and I dont find I bang it anymore than on the left
> The only time I notice is if I lean on it when writing but you can push it slightly up your arm or just live with it and you get used to it
> It's such a comfortable bracelet
> If feel perfectly comfortable wearing one on each wrist



Haha one on each wrist!! In my dreams


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi DP I originally decided I was going to wear it on my left wrist with my watch but the Cartier SA said it would get very scratched so I decided to wear it on my right wrist which has worked out perfectly for me.




I think it looks nice on both wrists and just wondered how people decide.... I was just thinking last night one would be nice with my Santos but it would look nice on the other wrist layered as well.....


----------



## Designpurchaser

TechPrincess said:


> I wear everything on my left always have.. it feels strange to put anything on the right. I may start wearing the RG on the right however just to wear it. The color started to change and its really noticeable next to the WG so I stopped wearing it at all.



The rose gold started to change colour? In what way?


----------



## TechPrincess

Designpurchaser said:


> The rose gold started to change colour? In what way?



Its starting to look just off - its hard to describe - its not as rosey as it once was.


----------



## Designpurchaser

TechPrincess said:


> Its starting to look just off - its hard to describe - its not as rosey as it once was.



It still looks pinky?


----------



## TechPrincess

Designpurchaser said:


> It still looks pinky?



places have sort of a silverish cast .. I know another TPFer whos having the same issues with hers.


----------



## Designpurchaser

TechPrincess said:


> places have sort of a silverish cast .. I know another TPFer whos having the same issues with hers.



That's so not good...have you taken it back to a Cartier shop?


----------



## TechPrincess

Designpurchaser said:


> That's so not good...have you taken it back to a Cartier shop?



Yes, they say its a normal patina for RG.. I have never owned RG before so I don't have pieces to compare it to. My only other RG item is also new its a watch I was gifted at Christmas


----------



## stmary

Designpurchaser said:


> I think it looks nice on both wrists and just wondered how people decide.... I was just thinking last night one would be nice with my Santos but it would look nice on the other wrist layered as well.....



Would love to see modelling pics of your Santos tho since its on my wishlist.


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> Would love to see modelling pics of your Santos tho since its on my wishlist.



OK will put a pic on tomorrow


----------



## TechPrincess

Designpurchaser said:


> That's so not good...have you taken it back to a Cartier shop?



Yes - i was told it was normal patina - The hubs says its just me and its not really that bad..

Sorry for the double reply - I was sending this yesterday as the board went down and thought it got lost


----------



## faintlymacabre

Left when I'm not wearing a watch, right when I am.  But I have a cuff and am able to switch wrists on a whim.


----------



## Designpurchaser

TechPrincess said:


> Yes - i was told it was normal patina - The hubs says its just me and its not really that bad..
> 
> Sorry for the double reply - I was sending this yesterday as the board went down and thought it got lost



No problem! Yesterday was a nuisance! Sometimes we can get a bit over critical over our jewellery but when you think you have spent a lot of money we are entitled to


----------



## Designpurchaser

faintlymacabre said:


> Left when I'm not wearing a watch, right when I am.  But I have a cuff and am able to switch wrists on a whim.



The cuff makes a huge difference as you are able to chop and change...interesting...do you wear it with the opening at the top or under your wrist?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Designpurchaser said:


> The cuff makes a huge difference as you are able to chop and change...interesting...do you wear it with the opening at the top or under your wrist?



Always with the opening under!  From the top, it looks like the full bracelet does.


----------



## Designpurchaser

faintlymacabre said:


> Always with the opening under!  From the top, it looks like the full bracelet does.



Yes I think I would too but I was looking at the David Yurman bracelets and they look good with the opening on the top


----------



## bex285

I wear my Love on my left wrist as I wear my watch on my right. I'm left-handed so it clangs a bit when I write but it would clang with my watch anyway if it were on the right.


----------



## XCCX

Right wrist only because I don't like to wear anything with my watch..


----------



## Designpurchaser

bex285 said:


> I wear my Love on my left wrist as I wear my watch on my right. I'm left-handed so it clangs a bit when I write but it would clang with my watch anyway if it were on the right.



.....and might get scratched


----------



## Designpurchaser

xactreality said:


> Right wrist only because I don't like to wear anything with my watch..



Your avatar shows it with your watch?


----------



## XCCX

Designpurchaser said:


> Your avatar shows it with your watch?



That was only a modelling photo for this forum, sorry for the confusion! lol!


----------



## Designpurchaser

xactreality said:


> That was only a modelling photo for this forum, sorry for the confusion! lol!



Well it is a lovely avatar


----------



## XCCX

Thanks!


----------



## ratrat

Hello DP, I just visited tPF to check what's the fuss (down, no apps blah blah) about - and found your thread lol.

When we - DH originally purchased it for me looooong time ago, SA told us if we worried about scratch it's better to choose diamond ones since it has extra coat.  That's why I choose diamond ones (6 those days, not current 4!).

I was off of it for some years but now it's back on my left arm, with ceramic watch which doesn't matter as much as metal ones.  I do wear metal Rorex sometimes on left arm - but try to wear it on right, just in case.  

Good luck finding your perfect Love on whichever arm.... with beautiful nails of course!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

ratrat said:


> Hello DP, I just visited tPF to check what's the fuss (down, no apps blah blah) about - and found your thread lol.
> 
> When we - DH originally purchased it for me looooong time ago, SA told us if we worried about scratch it's better to choose diamond ones since it has extra coat.  That's why I choose diamond ones (6 those days, not current 4!).
> 
> I was off of it for some years but now it's back on my left arm, with ceramic watch which doesn't matter as much as metal ones.  I do wear metal Rorex sometimes on left arm - but try to wear it on right, just in case.
> 
> Good luck finding your perfect Love on whichever arm.... with beautiful nails of course!!



Hi Ratty,

Good to see you here  Oh Ratty that's interesting reference the diamond one having an extra coat. It's such a worry that they may scratch and not look nice after spending so much money. So it's ok against J12? I'm not sure I would be ok with wearing my watch on the opposite wrist but I suppose it's something you can get used to.

Thanks Ratty


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> Would love to see modelling pics of your Santos tho since its on my wishlist.



Hi there, you asked for a pic of my Santos....


----------



## stmary

Designpurchaser said:


> Hi there, you asked for a pic of my Santos....



Hey Dp,
    Thank you for remembering to post the pic. Greatly appreciated! 
I saw a lady in my yoga class that wore this and that initially sparks the interest for me. I hope I'm able to acquire this piece by the end of the year. Just need to stay focus and not buy anything that I don't need.


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> Hey Dp,
> Thank you for remembering to post the pic. Greatly appreciated!
> I saw a lady in my yoga class that wore this and that initially sparks the interest for me. I hope I'm able to acquire this piece by the end of the year. Just need to stay focus and not buy anything that I don't need.



Haha yes that's the trouble we have to stay strong when we have something in mind that we want....willpower!! Willpower 

My Santos looks a little scratched on here but it's not IRL. I love my Santos even though I have two other lovely watches.


----------



## stmary

Designpurchaser said:


> Haha yes that's the trouble we have to stay strong when we have something in mind that we want....willpower!! Willpower
> 
> My Santos looks a little scratched on here but it's not IRL. I love my Santos even though I have two other lovely watches.


 
To be honest I like the look of patina and scratches on this watch, i dont know but it makes me feel that its a classic piece and has sentimental value to it. I cant wait to grow old with this watch. I know sounds weird but thats just how i feel iykwim


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Hi there, you asked for a pic of my Santos....



Lovely watch...... I had a SS Santos & a Santos 100 but they now belong to new Mums but seeing your pic is making me miss them


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> To be honest I like the look of patina and scratches on this watch, i dont know but it makes me feel that its a classic piece and has sentimental value to it. I cant wait to grow old with this watch. I know sounds weird but thats just how i feel iykwim



Stay strong, you will achieve it


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Lovely watch...... I had a SS Santos & a Santos 100 but they now belong to new Mums but seeing your pic is making me miss them



Knowing you DD another one will come along


----------



## bex285

Designpurchaser said:


> .....and might get scratched



Exactly! It's kinda scratched anyway though


----------



## bex285

Really love the Santos! My dad has one, wish it were smaller and could fit me, he never wears it!


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Knowing you DD another one will come along



I love Cartier I also had a mid size SS Tank but I'm afraid Rolex has my heart at the moment but you never know what the future holds


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> I love Cartier I also had a mid size SS Tank but I'm afraid Rolex has my heart at the moment but you never know what the future holds



I just told my OH I'm scared to wear my Rolex...don't mind wearing his without the diamonds though teehee....


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> I just told my OH I'm scared to wear my Rolex...don't mind wearing his without the diamonds though teehee....



I don't even think about wearing my Rolies even my Daytona which seems to attract a lot of attention especially when DH wears his too..... We having matching watches but he's had the black dial & mine the white...... I'll hopefully be getting my SS Daytona soon I've had my name on the waiting list for 3 years but I'm about 3rd from the top so not too long hopefully


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> I don't even think about wearing my Rolies even my Daytona which seems to attract a lot of attention especially when DH wears his too..... We having matching watches but he's had the black dial & mine the white...... I'll hopefully be getting my SS Daytona soon I've had my name on the waiting list for 3 years but I'm about 3rd from the top so not too long hopefully




Love the Daytona, we nearly had one but I bought my OH an IWC Pilot's watch which unfortunately I can't wear as it is too big for me 

The Daytona is a beautiful watch


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Love the Daytona, we nearly had one but I bought my OH an IWC Pilot's watch which unfortunately I can't wear as it is too big for me
> 
> The Daytona is a beautiful watch



My hubby loves the big pilot but he can't seem to pull himself away from his Rolies...... We plan on sharing the SS Daytona but who do you think will wear it first ....... Any guesses Magpie xx


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> My hubby loves the big pilot but he can't seem to pull himself away from his Rolies...... We plan on sharing the SS Daytona but who do you think will wear it first ....... Any guesses Magpie xx



Hmmm.... us women have our ways


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Hmmm.... us women have our ways



he he I have a few tricks up my sleeve IYKWIM 

That baby is going on my wrist first that's a promise


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> he he I have a few tricks up my sleeve IYKWIM
> 
> That baby is going on my wrist first that's a promise



 Now why doesn't that surprise me. Tell him it's share-sees... he can wear your ear-rings anytime he wants


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Now why doesn't that surprise me. Tell him it's share-sees... he can wear your ear-rings anytime he wants



 can you imagine how cute he would look


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> can you imagine how cute he would look



 I'd love to see a picture


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I was thinking the same. If I were to own a LOVE bracelet (which is meant to be kept on for a long time), then it would be on a non-writing hand, in this case since I'm a leftie, it would be on my right wrist.


----------



## missyb

I'm right handed and wear my loves, juc all on my right hand and watch on left by itself


----------



## 777babs

Irissy said:


> Just curious, but which wrist do you wear your Cartier love bracelet?  I noticed most celebs wear theirs on the right wrist and wear their watch on the left.  Then there are some that wear it on the left wrist with the watch.  For those who wear the bracelet on the left with the watch, won't this causes more banging and scratches on both the watch and the bracelet?  For those wearing it on the right wrist, will the bracelet bother you as you eat or type on the computer?
> 
> I don't have one yet, but planning on getting one in the near future so want to know what's everyone's preference in wearing on which wrist.


I wear mine on the right as I don't like them with my watch it looks too much in my opinion .x


----------



## missisa07

I'm right-handed.  I've always worn my J12 on my left wrist.  It's a 38 mm, so it's a large watch.  On my left arm, I wear my Tiffany T bracelet, my J12 in the middle, then my Van Cleef & Arpels perlee bracelet on top (sometimes I wear the perlee bracelet below the watch)..  

On my right arm, I wear two classic four-love diamond bracelets stacked on top of each other (rose gold on top of yellow gold).  I then either wear my thin Pave love on top of or below the stack.

I don't want to wear my J12 on my dominant/right arm, being as it's a bigger watch.  I also don't want to stack my J12 with my Cartier Loves, and I feel the Loves stand better on their own, which is why I choose to wear them that way.


----------



## EMDOC

Right wrist.


----------



## Bee-licious

My dominant hand is my right hand and I wear my love on the right hand although I've been debating whether I should change this...

On my non-dominant left hand I'm already wearing my wg wedding band, wg engagement ring and wg bangle watch. Since my love bracelet is yg, I figured I should wear it on my right hand as not to mix metals (not that it matters to me but I thought having my love on the same left hand as my rings would be too much so I wanted to spread the love over two hands haha).

I wore my love to work for the first time today and got some fine scratches despite being careful (or so I thought) so I am debating whether to switch wrists now...


----------



## pupee

I'm left handed; wearing my love on my left hand... as i'm used to wearing watch on my right.


----------



## mistikat

Daniel Collins said:


> Probably girls have to do some kind of work related to kitchen, or food, so it's better to wear on the alternative hand. Wearing on left wrist will lead to more durability of your bracelets.



I'm fairly certain both men and women (as opposed to girls ... just saying) do kitchen and food work.


----------



## cartier_love

Right as I'm left handed. I wear my watch on the left arm for some reason. I could never get used to wearing watch on my right arm. I play golf right handed.


----------



## Chua Jing Yuh

i


----------



## Caz71

I wear my cuff on my right hand as more comfy. It's smaller than left wrist only reason.


----------



## Grande Latte

Right wrist as I'm left-handed. But lately I've been switching it up, it feels a bit strange though.


----------



## bisousx

My Love bracelet is currently stuck on me and I’m waiting for the boutique to re-open 

In the meantime, I really want to try switching wrists. How do you wear yours?


----------



## Chaton

I'm right-handed, and I never thought I could switch wrists either (I preferred to wear my bracelet (s)/them on my left arm, but that prevented me from wearing my watch, which MUST be on my left arm when worn.

On another thread, someone (I think @jimmie staton ) suggested giving it a try and switching the bracelets to my dominant arm, which I did.  I have never looked back since!  Now I can't imagine switching back.  Give it a try.  I think it only took a few days to get used to - using a wristband occasionally while typing or doing dishes also helped me to get used to wearing it on my dominant arm while still preventing damages.  Now I get the best of both worlds - wearing my watch on my left arm when I want to without having to switch back and forth.


----------



## munkeebag81

I’m right handed and I am used to wearing my watch on my left wrist.   I wear my love on my right and it’s not an issue for me.  When I first got the  bracelet I would wear a sweat ban over the  bracelet so it wouldn’t bang on the desk too much when I type but now I’m used to it.


----------



## lilpikachu

Left handed but wear my Love on my right hand.
I wear watches on my left hand


----------



## JOJA

Currently, wearing it on my right.  When I originally purchased I wore it on my left.  I switched because I purchased an apple watch and wear on my left (I could not get used to wearing a watch on my right).  It did take a few tries but finally I am used to the love being on my right.


----------



## nerotony

i'm right-handed, i wear my watch on my left and the love on the right


----------



## weubbe

nerotony said:


> i'm right-handed, i wear my watch on my left and the love on the right



Ditto- right handed and my watch is on my left and bracelet on my right. I would rather my bracelet get a little bit more banged up than my watch...plus it's meant to be a part of you and made to be durable for day to day life.


----------



## Purrsey

Bumping up. 

I read that some of you decided to switch arm after some time of wear. 

I've been wearing on my left since day 1 (and that has been just merely a week). I decided to switch to my right this morning and I'm feeling quite right so far. 

I'm a born leftie and trained to use my right (mainly for writing and chopsticks and I can switch these activities between the arms). Left is my dominant and somehow I've always been liking to wear arm candy on left (my old gold, jade bangles). But past one week I've been feeling the "stress" - I guess because Love bracelet is a magnet for scratches, and I also acknowledge this is just a beginning phase. Despite I do wear sweat band at times of the day when arm work is high, I was questioning if it would be better off I wear it on right, my non dominant. I'm liking it so far.

Somehow on right the Love looks lonely. I need a clash ring (for example lol).


----------



## SnowBlossom

I wear my love and juc thin on my dominant right hand. No reason why, that’s just where the it felt comfortable. The only time I notice it at all is when when typing on the desktop at work sometimes. Depending where my wrists rest, it sometimes feels uncomfortable. But it would feel the same on my left wrist. Luckily, I usually use my laptop, which doesn’t have that problem.


----------



## scheurin

If you have a watch and more than one or two Loves you want to wear it on different sides.


----------



## Julie_de

Right-handed.  I don't have a watch yet, but wear a bracelet on my left hand.  Since I need a free right hand.  I have three cats.  Therefore, I often clean something, and if there was a bracelet on my right hand, it would have many times more scratches on it.


----------



## Prada Prince

I've never really thought about it! I'm right-handed, and it was an automatic decision to wear it on my right, dominant hand. 

1) I wear my watches on the left, and I don't particularly like stacking anything substantial with them (I wear a gossamer-thin Sweet Nothing Catbird bracelet on my left, with the watch).
2) Because I'm right-handed, I want my bracelet to be where my dominant hand is so that I get to admire it a lot more since I see my right hand more often than the left (if that makes sense at all!)


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I wear mine on my right wrist. I'm left-handed, but mainly because I wear my watch on my left wrist, and I think it would be just too cumbersome to wear both together on the same wrist. But using the computer can be annoying, I admit, but I'd rather it be that way than wearing it on the same wrist as my watch.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I’m right-handed. I wear the Love bracelet on my right wrist and my watch on my left wrist. My watch was there first and I don’t like wearing bracelets on the same wrist as the watch.


----------



## bisousx

I wear mine on my non-dominant wrist.


----------

